
Sidewalk Widths NYC – how sidewalk widths impact ability to practice distancing - ChrisArchitect
http://www.sidewalkwidths.nyc/
======
gshdg
Clever. Unfortunately, the data doesn’t seem to account for things like tree
cutouts, mailboxes, street lamp bases, or other obstacles that make the usable
space on sidewalks around half the listed width. Not to mention temporary
obstacles like trash cans.

